
Show HN: A listing of beginner-friendly issues for open-source Python projects - robertjwebb
http://rjwebb.github.io/issues/
======
robertjwebb
Hi HN,

Getting started in open source software development can be intimidating to
newcomers - but a lot of great projects highlight "good first issues". I
wanted to make something that allows you to see all these issues in one place
(for Python). I'm thinking of extending this for other languages depending on
whether this is of any use to anyone...

I implemented it by creating an AWS Lambda function that pulls the latest
tagged issues from GitHub for a number of repositories, then saves these as
JSON files on S3. The website itself is coded in React.

\- Bob

